# Stranger Things Should Happen



## alanejackson

*Stranger Things Should Happen*

*Or*

*Under The Influence Of, "The Word"*

Taberonis had planned only to rest his eyes. He woke with the book on his lap, still opened to the page he had been reading. The clock showed 30 minutes gained, he figured 15 had gone to sleeping, the other to reading. 

He turned his attention to monitor 1, and viewed the children as they gathered their quota for the day.

The 9 children had been working hard for three hours now. They could tell by reading the transporters weight that their quota was about made. 

They had been working in this quarry for about a month, and although each child knew that in a pinch any rocks would do, these made a difference. At the sound given off by the transporters weight detector, the children seem to come alive. The transporter was sent home while the children took the long way which allowed them a swim in the lake.

At seeing this, Taberonis returned to his book, reading this; *"And when the tempter came to him, he said, If thou be the Son of God, command that these stones be made bread".* This causing him to spend some time thinking about what life must have been like before it was discovered that high-protein cells could be grown individually by turning them periodically, magnetically. He thought of how people had copied the bird in turning it's egg in order to incubate eggs themselves, for many generations, without realizing what they were really doing. It was the fear of ignorance that came over him which caused Taberonis to turn his attention to monitor No. 2. The transporter was downloading into the bin which funneled above the pulverizer. The children called it the devil.

After being pulverized, the powdered stones were fed to the bacteria growing in the first tank, of an operation known to most as their "food chain". When the bacteria in tank No. 1 reached the desired population, it was fed to the cells growing in the second tank, and so on until the desired individual cells were obtained for consumption. Much of the process was automated, but Taberonis knew how important the human element was, in the chain. His eyes moved from the gauges monitoring the tanks to monitor three. When he noticed the women in the kitchen making bread, he inhaled deeply, trying to capture its aroma.

Satisfied for the moment, Taberonis returned to his reading; *" But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God".*


*1 Samuel 2:3 Talk no more so exceeding proudly; let not arrogancy come out of your mouth: for the Lord is a God of knowledge, and by him actions are weighed.*


----------



## alanejackson

*The Enigma Error. *

*Under military rule, the people don't, and the Constitution doesn't, the politician continues.* 

They had fought the seas, the environment of the New World, and built a new home. They threw the tea in the harbor, because they realized that the profits from its sales would be used to control their lives, to limit their choices. They declared their independence. They grew their crops/medicine, made their alcohol/fuel, and paid tax when they were fortunate enough to buy something. The price was fixed by the fact that the people could do it themselves. This was an incentive that the seller not become unreasonable. Overtime, and over the objections stated in the Constitution, this incentive, a byproduct of independence, has eroded/deteriorated significantly. Today, to make you buy a product, rather than sharing knowledge, is to make you support them, rather than US. Intellectual property can only exist where free speech doesn't, were smart people don't, because education is restricted.

*Ezekiel 3:19* He had learned a lot, and experienced much more, since he left his small town, but this he could not readily accept. Yet, the others assembled in the room did. Paul and the other four men had broken the code. Yes, Paul had noticed it first, but they had worked together for weeks on it. Now they were being told that their breakthrough was to be kept secret, only a few should know about it. Paul shook his head, trying to make sense of it all. He could not. Yesterday, he knew his discovery would save many lives. In his mind, they kept him up most the night, thanking him for alerting them to the enemies plans. Now he was being told that the knowledge being gathered concerning their enemies attacks would remain only a potential benefit to his countrymen and allies. They were to act as if there enemies coded messages had not been understood. And the war was to continue as it had been. For the first time, Paul began to realize, some didn't want the war to end, now. That some could be profiting from its continuation. And that if things got worse, people at home would become more dependent on, subservient to, the military. Paul had not been just following orders, he had been fighting for his life, for his freedom, and that of his country. Now it seemed, he was being asked not to, and being told it was the right thing to do. Paul could not overlook the fact that he was now being asked to do the opposite of what he had swore a oath to do. The future would mean not helping his countrymen when he could have. And watching people dying that could have been warned. Paul made a decision, a realization, over his dead body.

*1 Kings 17:24 And the woman said to Elijah, Now by this I know that thou art a man of God, and that the word of the Lord in thy mouth is truth.*


----------



## mak2

Buddy, I have no idea what you are talking about.  But let me ask you this.  do you know anything about inground swimming pools?


----------



## alanejackson

*Healing Humor*

*Or*

*To Continue, or To Stop*

A recent nationwide poll, commissioned by the White House, posed this question to people; "Would you oppose legislation banning the possession of gonads?" In a press release, the White House stated it was not surprised when more than half of those polled, responded by saying; "I seem to get along fine without them". While a undisclosed White House source, wanting not to be identified, reported that those close to the president were hoping this legislation would allow an end to her husband's war against those that terrorize him, an end any controversy over the legitimacy of her husband's presidency, and be a major step toward the family goal of a kinder, gentler America.

While being interviewed recently, the Senator from the state of Israel was asked the question, "Why do many disgruntled citizens make the claim that Jews seemed to be running the world?" The Senator responded by saying; "That question doesn't seem kosher to me. Let me run it by my doctor, and I'll get back to you on that."


----------



## alanejackson

*FORGIVE "THEM"*

*Or*

*THE TIME MACHINE*

Many passed before him. He could do little more than look down upon them, now. To see him, they had to look up. It was right that he should be used as an example to others, but they were going about it all wrong.
Jesus had just been thinking about how the people that he knew as good individuals, when found as members of a group, acted as if they knew not what they were doing. About how they could be found doing great harm to themselves while acting as members of a group. Jesus thought, from this point of view, it can plainly be seen, "Gangs don't like individuals." An individual is seen as a threat to keeping the gang together. And the gang will do things that the individual would not. Like standing in the way of righteousness. 

*"Them."*

The numbness that had moved to his body, from his arms and legs, now was felt creeping into his mind, and changed his thoughts. He was thinking that his corporeal form of existence was finished, as it happened.
It was like going through hell, the change from being corporeal. But from where each individual on earth sleeps up off the ground, Jesus can be seen in his rightful place, in history.

*MANY HAVE LIVED, YET FEW HAVE BOOKS IN THE LIBRARY.*

Scoop was the name his co-workers at the paper had taken to calling him, and today he was working to keep it. He had planned to be early, hoping to get the worm, first. The press release had come in the form of an invitation, and stated that at 1 PM. Professor Bent would publicly unveil a working time machine, that he had built. The show was to take place in his lab at the university.

Scoop had done some checking on this "Professor Bent," and found that he had strong ties to all the top governmental leaders. Scoop found the idea of "a real time machine" fascinating. He now found himself comparing a number on a door, to a number on the paper in his left hand. They matched. Scoop then looked at the numbers on his watch, 11:55. He opened the door and walked in.

It did look like a time machine to Scoop, but he had not been first. Yet Scoop didn't become upset, he didn't see the priest, standing next to the man seated at the controls, as a threat to his profession. Scoop's arrival did seem to trigger the priest's good-byes and departure, which took place as Scoop slowly walked around, eyeing the machine. Professor Bent, Scoop assumed, was now found working rapidly at a keyboard. A video monitor, which could not be viewed by Scoop, held the eyes of the man that sat at the controls.

Scoop announced who he was, where he was from, why he had come, and found himself waiting while the man working at the keyboard said nothing. After waiting a good amount of time, Scoop added, "Your not going to disappear in front of me are you, and go off to another time and place? Without stopping his work, the man at the controls said, "What makes you ask such a question?" Slowly Scoop replied, "Well, I assumed that a time machine would transport the person at its controls back through time, or maybe forward in time." The man at the controls stopped typing, but did not look away from the monitor. After starting back at his typing, he said, "Oh, I see." After another pause, he added, "I guess you could say this machine works just the opposite." Still working, he went on, "This machine effects time in such a way that the person at its controls is the only one not effected. It works kind-of like a tape recorder does. Part of the machine first erases what did happen in time, then time past is set back into place according to the instructions given by the person at the controls."

Scoop took a step back, then stood stairing at the man and his machine. After a minute, Scoop said, "So this machine is used to rewrite history, and it can rewrite it the way the controller wants it to be seen to have happened." The man working at the keyboard said, "That's pretty much it." Then Scoop asked, "Does it work?" The man at the keyboard slowed some at his work, then seemed to finish. He sat back in his chair, but his right hand stayed above the word "Enter". He turned and looked into Scoop's eyes, and said, "Lets see," as he pressed his finger down. 

Nothing happened, as far as Scoop could tell. So Scoop asked, "Did it work?" The man still sitting at the controls said, "It should have." Scoop waited, then asked, "How can we tell if it worked?" The man in the chair said, "You cannot. Only I can. Only the one at the controls, because he was not effected." Scoop thought for a moment, then asked, "How can the person at the controls, come to know, if the machine has done its job, or not?" The question seemed to start the other man working again. He turned his eyes back on the monitor, began typing again, and said, "I but have to ask questions of others. The right questions. Such as, when you were in school, did you learn about a man by the name of 'Galileo'?" Scoop answered by saying, "Everyone knows about the man who tried to discredit the church and its leaders with false teachings about the Sun going around the earth. It's the reason a priest has the right to silence others that he finds teaching things other than what the pope has approved as the truth. And the story of Galileo is always used as the best example of the pope's infallibility. Why did you ask me about Galileo?" The man working at the keyboard said, "Just checking," then pressed 'Enter', again.

Scoop now found himself comparing a number on a door, with the number on the paper he held in his left hand. They matched. He then looked at the numbers on his watch, 12:00 noon. He opened the door and walked in. The man sitting at the keyboard was alone, just as Scoop had hoped. After the two men talked for a while, the builder of the machine said, "I have given the machine a name, I call it 'Religion', for political reasons." Then he pressed 'Enter', again.


*Psalm 81:10 I am the Lord thy God, which brought thee out of the land of Egypt: open thy mouth wide, and I will fill it.*


----------



## mak2

Yea that is great, so why is there gravel in my pools plumbing.  answer that question and i will read some of the above.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This thread is off to a *GREAT* start!


----------



## alanejackson

*Time line*

*Credit Worthy*

*Or*

*Choose a Different Future*

I'm sending this message from 300 years in the future. I know it seems hard to believe, but let me explain.

Some years back, many years back, I learned from a study of my history, (your possible future), that today on a small farm in the mid-west, a 13 and a half year old boy finished building his first computer. This boy built it in such a way as to allow me to effect it from where I am, here in the future. When he went on line, I went with him, and was able to send this out over the web.

The reason I'm doing this is to bring to your attention, everyone's attention, a discovery that was made some 15 years in your past. It has gone unnoticed that long in your world, but in mine, many more years will pass before it is recognized.

"Magnetrition" is the name the discoverer gave to the discovery, and he has a web-sight in your time, telling about it. The discovery is: that all warm-blooded animals must move every so often in a magnetic field like the earth's. From my study of my history, I'm aware of the fact that many of you will die simply because you were not made aware of this discovery. 

By sending this, by making everyone aware of the discovery, in your time, I hope to change my life. I don't think I will be able to notice the change, myself. I will just be with friends, that I can't be with now. Thanks to you.

I can only send this short message, once. The reason is that my father needed his parts back. I was the boy that built the computer. I remember just how it was built. In my time, we can effect certain materials, even over the bridge of time.

I know how much time I have, or had. And its about up. If things go as I plan, maybe I'll see you. And remember "Magnetrition". I guess you'll have to learn about it first. 

What I'm sending back to you, is a different future. For me too. Here, we go again, if we are able. 

Alan

*Life is: mainly the result of sex. Some have it, some don't. For more fun, don't just lay there. *

*And human life is the result of verbal intercourse, over time.*


*Jeremiah 5:14 Wherefore thus saith the Lord God of hosts, Because ye speak this word, behold, I will make my words in thy mouth fire, and this people wood, and it shall devour them.*


----------



## alanejackson

*Robbed by Greed*

*Or*

*The Consumers Are Consuming Their Kids*

Moepande was now, without a doubt, the tribe's best hunter. He wondered if the smiles on everyone's faces would this time be larger, because this was more meat then he had ever brought back to his village. Standing, watching his men clean and rig the carcass to be carried, the thought of his people made him turn and face back toward the place he called home. As he and his party walked, Moepande was deep in thought. 

He made up his mind, he would tell the people of his plan.

Watchers had seen them coming, and carried the news of their return to everyone. As his men laid their burden in the center of the circle, not a village member was missing seeing it. According to his plan, Moepande told first of his hunt. How cunning he and his men had been, against their prey. Then he told the village of his proposal.

*Out Of Sight, Out Of Mind.*

Moepande and his men had grown up in this village, and now they were the best hunter's. But they could see that older men, who had at one time been the best hunter's, now waited in line for meat. Like women and children do. What Moepande proposed, was that he and his men be allowed to set some of the catch aside, to be dried and saved for when they become old, and cannot hunt. Moepande's men nodded their agreement. But the smiles left the faces of most people, standing around, looking down at their meal.

*To Care, Or Not to Share?*

Over to one side, the crowd parted to let the village chief into the circle, for he had started that way. After coming to rest at his place, Chief Torflint, in a way the tribe was used to, he began to tell of history. Something only he seemed to know about. He told the people that such a proposal had been made many generations ago. He explained that it had been accepted, and how it was put into practice. Then he told of how most in the village had suffered, from having to go on constant rations. And how it was mainly the little ones that ended up losing, when it came to push and shove, by missing out on what they needed to grow on. While the meat-keepers and their friends became lazy and careless, except when it came to their stored meat. 

The chief then turn to address Moepande, and said, "if you and your men were to put some of this meat away, what-the-_uck are we-all going to eat today?".

Moepande was the best hunter, for a time. But never the best thinker. He died quite young, they say.


*Jeremiah 7:28 But thou shalt say unto them, This is a nation that obeyeth not the voice of the Lord their God, nor receiveth correction: truth is perished, and is cut off from their mouth.*


----------



## rback33

This reminds me of that Bachman Turner OD song cuz I aint seen nothing yet...


----------



## fogtender

rback33 said:


> This reminds me of that Bachman Turner OD song cuz I aint seen nothing yet...


 

Well for just only reading your posts and having Alane's blocked, I would say that he is ranting again...   :stroke:


----------



## Kwiens

mak2,



What kind of gravel did you find?  Do you have a sand filter?

K


----------



## alanejackson

mak2 said:


> .....I have no idea what you are talking about.


 
Why?


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> This reminds me of that Bachman Turner OD song cuz I aint seen nothing yet...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY"]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet[/ame]


Thanks Rback!!
haven't heard this jam in a long time..
'scuse me while I listen... haha!!


----------



## alanejackson

IT WAS COVERED BY IGNORANCE,
AND HIDDEN BY A LACK OF COMMUNICATION.

Ask the hen; Why do you have to turn your eggs while you wait for them to hatch?

Hen; Because long, before your time, there were many more animals living on the ground, and they would not give birds a chance to wait for our eggs to hatch. So we made nests in the trees to hold the eggs, instead of a hole in the ground like the ones that other animals used. I guess that is when we became thought of as birds, when we moved to where we could be more to ourself, we thought. But the trees were not like hills, they seemed to move all the time, ether when we moved or by the wind or when they would track the sun. And we got use to this movement. As we grew, and cells were added to are bodies, we became bigger animals. The new cells learned how to use this movement, and now require such movement or they die. The animals that did not move to the trees, or the ones that did not stay long do not require such movement, but we think we get more out of life by having been moved, and try to pass it on. 

Now, there is not as many animals on the ground and we have grown too big for the trees. So you see, we help our young by moving them while they are in the shell, and the start them moving as soon as they come out, to make up for the movement of the trees, with our legs. We must still be careful, we go back up in the trees at night, but us hens must stay with the young. We test are nests (like in the trees), by laying a few eggs to see if it is safe. If all seems well, we tend to them and things seem to turn out all right, when we are careful and watchful. 

But there never seems to be a good cock around when you need him.


----------



## alanejackson

*SOMETHING THAT CAME IN THROUGH MY SENSES,*
*AND MADE ME WHAT I AM.*
*FIRST SMELL,*
*THEN SIGHT,*
*THEN SOUND, *
*AND THEN INTO TIME.*

After living forever in a world of smell, sight, and sound, life heard the word, then saw the word and now smells words. Many beings began to hear the words, but words could transcend sight, sound, and time for humans only. Through the use of words, man began to tell the next generation what has already transpired. And this relationship with words, (that mankind must nourish, and man must except), creates humanity, and gives it life.

Humanity carries the thoughts of man through time, so man can listen to the past and tell the future. Passed down from generation to generation, the ability to read and write words, and its importance to each individual, corresponds with the health of humanity. Humanity itself decides, which thoughts will be carried through time forever. Many times a man's thoughts will only be carried a short distance through time, then, thoughts are combined, condensed, and as a concept, many thoughts travel time as one. Having the ability to brake-down, or back-track the government of a concept, gives humanity reason. Reason for being from generation to generation, and is a deciding factor, as to how well humanity will serve as an eternal memory for the individual, just to think, along the same lines, toward the same goals, forever.

*WHAT THE PAGES OF A BOOK ARE.*

It was late, there was no one in the hall. I turned back and locked the door to the office, and then began to walk the long corridor to the stairs. Mid-way along my walk, I turned my head to the right, to look up at the clock on the wall, an everything went dark. At first, it seemed the lights had gone out, but then quickly I realized I was no longer there.

"There is feeling", comes a thought from inside. 

"Yes, there is feeling", starts a thought from outside, "if there were not, we would not be". 

From inside, the thought arose, "all there is, is feeling, yet there is communication with another".

An outer thought began to express itself, "right again, and another reason for us being". From inside, "there was the office, walking down the hall, on my way home".

From outside, " you were in time, now we are not, we are home".

From inside, "there is a feeling of being with many, and that of safety".

From outside, "we are no longer confined by time. We have moved away. Our relationship with time is like that of a man to his garden. We return, to care, and to harvest from time, to time. We also have lived, and do live in time, from time to time. But now we are outside of time, about to reenter time, far from where you were harvested, or added to us".

From inside, "there is no longer sight or sound, nor smell".

From outside, "outside of time we exist only as thought. You are still living with sight, sound, and smell, in time, from where your thought is harvest, or bubbles up from. And will live with such senses also when we reenter time. But now we become one, and travel from many points in time to just one".

From deep inside, "why is this happening?".

From just outside, "in time, there is history. Mankind cares for history, and through history mankind tells us of many people who are working as one toward the future. Now we are what we are wishing, and what we will be. And we are going to were our thoughts are taken by history. History has been telling us about you, and now decides you are ripe. In time, mankind is reaching a time where time transcending begins, do to those that are always working for it. Time spent is entered, and for time to be there is a guide. Mankind is willing us into the future, more all the time, and always at a different time. 

Now, part of mankind is out of time, not yet space".

A question answered from within; "are you God? Yes we are".


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## alanejackson

mak2 said:


> Yea that is great, so why is there gravel in my pools plumbing. answer that question and i will read some of the above.


 
That's Creative


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## alanejackson

_*WAKE-UP. 1.*_

_*"SLEEP WALKING"*_

This room had been selected because of the view it would soon provide to the people who now were gather together in it. The short notice and urgency of the request, added to the bewilderment of all but one of the faculty members, now present for the meeting. The dean of the college was waiting for the right moment, then he would share with the others, what had been brought to his attention, only yesterday.

His secretary entered the room as planned, made eye contact with the dean, and left as quickly. The head of the faculty felt the uneasy feeling grow. It had been there, in his gut, for a day now. He made an effort to lessen its effect. He swallowed hard, and took full breaths. The dean began a walk to the windows of the outside wall, while at the same time requesting that the others position themselves along that wall, looking out.

"An event is about to take place, outside. I'm asking that each one of you watch closely, and quietly. Afterwards, I will do my best to explain the event, and share with you information given to me only yesterday."

As the dean spoke the word yesterday, a military jeep coming to a stop at the curb, captured the attention of each person in the room.

They watched, as two of the four soldiers stepped out of the jeep, and began their walk up the path which led to the flag pole. The soldiers were dressed in full battle gear. Along with their weapons, one could be seen to be carrying a flag. When they reached the pole, they attached the flag. The flag began to unfurl as it was raised, and the two left in the jeep, stepped out. The two at the pole secured the flag at the top, faced each other, each saluted. One walked back to the jeep, the three then got back in and drove off. Leaving one armed soldier at the flag pole.

They stood looking. They had watched the event from a distance. Following their leader, they began taking seats at the table.

The dean began by saying, "The one soldier remains because we have failed a test. I was informed of his time of arrival, by written statement, signed by the president. The soldier's orders are, that he not allow anyone to lower the flag. There will be a soldier at the flag pole twenty-four hours a day, to remind us that we are being watched."

The dean paused, opened the folder which was before him, and drank from the cup.


_*WAKE-UP. 2.*_*
*
*In a society whos' structure is based on equality,
respect given, is as food to the humble.
Respect demanded, is as poison to the wicked.
*

Continuing, the dean said, "There was a time in this country, not long ago, when any person could claim he was a doctor, or a lawyer, or any type of worker, without braking any laws. Slowly this has changed. Before, what we now call a college was made available, a person would become a worker in a profession, by working with someone with more knowledge in that profession. You then were known by your works. By an act of choice, members of a community would give respect and gratitude to whom they felt had earned it.

Then came many colleges and universities. What they did was find a highly respected member of a profession, and offer him space in their building, were many people could learn from him. Then the colleges and universities asked the communities to show respect to those who had learned at their buildings. More colleges and universities sprang up, both in this country and in others. And this provided help to those not close to someone working in the profession of their choice.

But then something happened. Nolonger could any person claim he was a doctor. And nolonger could each member of a community give respect to whom ever they deemed deserving. Laws slowly came into being which demanded that respect only be given to those who learned at colleges and universities.

This trend continued, both in this country and in others. But this country had different laws. In the United States the law was equal rights. We became a nation of hypocrites, praising freedom, while denying it. People who did not like the new laws were told this new way would give them better doctors and lawyers, and if they still did not agree with the new laws, they could consult a licensed doctor or lawyer. 


_*WAKE-UP. 3.*_

*"Awoke"*

The soldier is outside now, because it has become obvious to many, that this approach to education is not only in violation of the constitution, but has retarded educational growth throughout the world.

The government acknowledges some blame, by affording those associated with academics a period of time in which we may attempt to right this wrong. The hope is that our actions will avert marshal law.

What awoke the government to this situation, was a man with a major discovery, who had been knocking on our door for ten years, but found nobody home who was interested. This discovery, would have by now, greatly improved the health care systems in many nations. But because we did not view another as having the same rights as us, we have been preventing good, by doing wrong.

_*"RIGHT THIS WRONG"*_*
*

The difference between us and the Nazis, is that we have been caught by our own government. And the so called druges in prison, have been persecuted for not following us. It only took one of them to reveal the crime we committed, to everyone.

There is a soldier like this one, at forty-nine other flag poles, one in each state of the union. Each of you will find a copy of the information received yesterday, in your mail box. Another meeting is set for tomorrow, same time. A link between us and the forty-nine institutions will be provided by the government, and I'm sure it will be monitored. I don't think we will be allowed much time in which to, shall I say, repent".


----------



## mak2

Kwiens said:


> mak2,
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of gravel did you find?  Do you have a sand filter?
> 
> K



it was sand and gravel from under the pool.  seems the other plug I removed from the bottom of the filter was suppose to stay in place, threre had never been a pipe connected to it.  I had the port open to underthe pool for several days.  does not seem to have leaked significantly to have drained out in my yard.  I replaced the plug and it is working.


----------



## mak2

alanejackson said:


> Why?



Are you writing some sort of science fiction?


----------



## Tractors4u

mak2 said:


> it was sand and gravel from under the pool. seems the other plug I removed from the bottom of the filter was suppose to stay in place, threre had never been a pipe connected to it. I had the port open to underthe pool for several days. does not seem to have leaked significantly to have drained out in my yard. I replaced the plug and it is working.


 
I've been scooping gravel out of my creek with my tractor and putting it down as a base for the sidewalk I am pouring in front of my house.  Creek gravel packs really well.


----------



## alanejackson

mak2 said:


> Are you writing some sort of science fiction?


 
We are righting things that can be. Thats why some may not be.

The best to you and yours.


----------



## alanejackson

*"GENERATIONAL CONTINUITY"*

Today, as before or in the past, the truth enters into a person in proportion to his effort toward learning. A follower is one who is learning about something, but does not yet know it fairly well. Ones relationship with words, shows ones relationship with God, to generations of people. 

Being a follower of God's lead, means to always be learning about everything.

*Knowledge is the fruit of assessment.*

As the tree has gathered elements from the soil, and now brings forth fruit according to its' nature, so too, with information from the past, as elements from the soil, and knowledge as the fruit, a child of God is seen, as having been planted, and grown, by and for the spirit of generational continuity. To serve God, is to continue the practice of affording this generation, as well as those to come, the best possible foundational understanding of the truth. New information, when properly assessed, strengthens the foundation of truth, while casting down disinformation.

*To learn from learning, that you were wrong, is to be made better by God.*

To serve another person himself, rather than the words he speaks, or the concepts he professes, is to be controlled politically. When ones personal view or understanding is of little or no value in a group, or in time, evidence is given of poor leadership. That which is educational, can come forth by way of personal assessment only. And anyone who tries can do it. 

*True leaders, lead us in the use of new knowledge.*

At times of poor leadership, one must work even harder to have the truth be heard. Against the pressure of political persuasion, the one with truth will find him and his idea, passed along a route to those at the top of a pecking order. For it is understood that he at the top of a political heap, controls what will be. This false understanding of reality is held by those who have been lead away from a free learning and thinking way of life. Knowledge itself is of little value to them. Those living a politically led life, may at times confess the truth, but they don't have an understanding of the truth, they only confess with others, what they have heard from others around them.

Being told what to do, and doing so, without giving it much thought, is a way of life one needs to grow out of. An individuals growth, comes from his learning individually.


*Isaiah 9:16 For the leaders of this people cause them to err; and they that are led of them are destroyed.*

*Isaiah 55:4 Behold, I have given him for a witness to the people, a leader and commander to the people.*

*Matthew 15:14 Let them alone: they be blind leaders of the blind. And if the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch.*


----------



## mak2

I have not been around the forum a whole lot for a awhile.  I have read a little of your stuff.  I dont understand what you are talking about.  Most beliefs can be boiled down to a manageable idea.  What is the idea behind what you are talking about?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

mak2 said:


> I have not been around the forum a whole lot for a awhile.  I have read a little of your stuff.  I dont understand what you are talking about.  Most beliefs can be boiled down to a manageable idea.  What is the idea behind what you are talking about?



Good luck on that one........we've all been trying to figure out the same thing for a few months now.


----------



## alanejackson

mak2 said:


> I have not been around the forum a whole lot for a awhile. I have read a little of your stuff. I dont understand what you are talking about. Most beliefs can be boiled down to a manageable idea. What is the idea behind what you are talking about?


 
All warm-blooded amimals, to maintain good heath, (good circulation of matter within their cells), they must/need to reorient/not be in the same position, about every 10 mins, magnetically.

It seems to be like when man first learned, or figured out that the plants that he hunted for, had seeds, and could be planted where he wanted them.

Many know a birds egg needs to be turned, or moved inorder for it to grow. But to learn that we all do, and have not been due to ignorance, is/seems hard for most to accept.

This guy understood, but it seems he just didn't, or couldn't believe it. And it does seem to be a type of discovery that doesn't happen everyday. But still, looks like man has been going to the grave needlessly at about age 70, until now. We should not be, since this discovery.



> THIS DETERIORATION of bones, called osteoporosis, is thought by most to be associated with lack of gravitational forces in space. Mr. Jackson thinks it is caused by the body having almost no orientation to the earth's magnetic field (or to north and south poles).
> Wiring within the spaceship may create some magnetism, but no definite poles, from which bacteria can orient themselves.
> 
> WITHOUT bodily movement, magnetic bacteria cannot move in the cell along magnetic flux lines. Mr. Jackson said that was the reason chicken eggs, if not moved after being laid, would deteriorate. Without movement, the bacteria cannot constantly reorient themselves and move, and are left in a mass on one side of the cell.
> 
> It is the movement of those bacteria that is important to cellular growth. He said cells were important to both tissues and bone growth in the body, thus accounting for the deterioration of bones found in astronauts. HE
> 
> THINKS further experiments might show that astronauts have some deterioration of all tissues.
> 
> Mr. Jackson said all people, young and old, are indirectly affected by magnetic bacteria. He thinks Indians used to carry their papooses (babies), on their backs to keep them moving and thus indirectly helping the body grow.
> 
> HE ALSO believes crib death of babies is caused from lack of movement.
> 
> He said babies do not have the muscle coordination necessary to move themselves when first born. If they are not moved, the magnetic bacteria will be essentially immobile and not be able to set many body functions in motion.
> 
> MR. JACKSON also believes lack of movement may be the reason bones and other tissues begin to fade as people get older and inactive. The less movement, the less the body will grow. He added that one experiment exemplified how magnetic bacteria could be degaussed (or rendered neutral in magnetism) through the application of heat. He has seized on this to theorize the reason for the basis of cellular life.


----------



## alanejackson

ROMANS 3, 3&4. OCTOBER 19, 1986

*IS THERE A GUIDE IN "GOD'S COUNTRY"?* 

The best of the blind should lead the blind. But should the blind lead the seeing? History records events such as this, they occur when conditions allow. The few somewhat distorted accounts, tell us of times when history "seams", and things revealed can be seen. The father of history seems to wake up or come home, and mankind is asked to recognize a government that is not known by this world. History says to keep watch, for the event, though strange, can happen in the wink of an eye. We are told that during such an event, those who listen and learn can profit, and those who do not take notice can suffer. Efforts toward understanding bear fruit, and with its rules and laws, a truth has been discovered. Against all odds, word is spread.

*THE COMMUNITY THAT DID NOT READ, AND WHY.*

You may have heard of something like this happening before, in a community far from you. This time its happening in your community, and you have a roll to play. After being given little or no help by county officials, and others, I was arrested for trespassing while seeking signatures for a petition outside the Carteret County Hospital. A false account of the arrest was placed in the local paper, and the arrest that occurred on July 31, 1986, seem to help the community. After two court dates, and the North Carolina Civil liberties Union ready to defend my appeal, the prosecutor for Carteret County took a voluntary dismissal, which means, that he can bring back the charges at his option. As of Sept. 22, 1986 the N.C.C. L.U. believe that my arrest and/or conviction on these charges would violate the First Amendment. Although some may welcome a reason to raise the county's taxes, by an arrest or a law suit, I'm just trying to find out if my beliefs, which were stated in The News-Times on November 11, 1985, are true. Have I collected the research papers that have lead me to discover the cause of cell division? Could the medical community save lives that we now lose, and serve the public better, by learning what I have discovered.

After seeking help for close to a year, and being thought by most to be crazy, have I also discovered that the medical community should be thought of as the true church? Does the state make laws based on the opinion of a medical community? Due to the lack of sound reasoning, has the medical community used the state to make its opinion seem right? Has this violation of church and state caused many to lose their rights under the First Amendment? Has our fathers house been turned into a market place? Can we turn the tables?

*DOES THAT WHICH IS DENIED, BECOME BEAUTY?*

Important, yet hard to find, can be the reason why a person is not being helpful. Believing that curiosity will feed a cautious cat, a good investigator should wonder why a person is not willing to trade information. Thought at first to be a helpful clue, can be the effort to hide ignorance, instead of to learn. Thus some people can be read like a book. Child-like, books lack the experience and vocabulary that mankind now has. Each generation has the task of deciphering the events of the past. Some that except this challenge do better then others, but all are short of a complete understanding. An understanding of past recorded events can be comforting, and shows a caring effort that many have given to the future. Thinking what you don't know, won't hurt, can make you suffer. So vote, and vote for education.


----------



## Kwiens

Alan,

Are you printing/copying material from another location?

The date at the top of your post is 21 years ago!!!  That was 16 days after my Mom passed away and entered Heaven.  Do you truly believe she wrote that for your benefit and had it sent down with the angels to you?  You then could pass it on here for my benefit.  Wow, that's awesome!!!

K


----------



## Kwiens

mak2 said:


> it was sand and gravel from under the pool. seems the other plug I removed from the bottom of the filter was suppose to stay in place, threre had never been a pipe connected to it. I had the port open to underthe pool for several days. does not seem to have leaked significantly to have drained out in my yard. I replaced the plug and it is working.


 

mak2,

Good to hear. My pool has two plugs but I'd be challenged to remove the second one from the strainer.

K


----------



## California

mak2 said:


> What is the idea behind what you are talking about?


Getting attention. Persistently. It looks like he has been at it since he was much younger.

I hope you noticed that the Great Authority he quoted a couple of posts back was .... himself!

Welcome home Mak! Nothing much has changed, just a few new names pushing about the same grade of nonsense!


----------



## alanejackson

Everyone I share this with, goes "despreately seeking plausible deniability". 

Life just ain't of much value, where I've been, so far. But, there could still be someone smart that will study, one day I may share this with them. And I won't have to watch others die from years of finding only those with lack of interest in important things.

At Helms's office, some clone/clown says to me, "we can't make them do it." I said, "you make people do other things." He did not reply.


----------



## alanejackson

*Now, the Rooster.*

While the two farmers were sipping their refreshments, the guest mentioned that he needed to get a rooster if he was going to keep any chickens.

At that, the entertainer said he had a rooster, and people that have seen it agree it's the most prolific they seen. The host looked at his watch, and said that since it was late, about an hour til sundown, he could show it to his visitor. The visitant agreed that he would like to see the chanticleer.

They both discussed the weather as they strolled to the barn. As the agronomist begain to open the barn door, out shot the bird to be observed. The cockeral quickly took to copulating with the chickens, and after he finished with each one, they would high-tail-it into the barn. when there where no more chickens to be found in the yard, he started on the bulls and all the cows. Then he did the stallions, and all the mares. 

Next were the sheep, the goats, and the pigs. Soon all the animals were in the barn, except the rooster, which then strutted to the center of an open area, fell over, and laid there motionless in a puff of dust.

From in the farmhouse, the two had watched what seemed to the partaker of the hospitity to be an ending. The caller then expressed his amazment, but added he didn't think the rooster to be of much use now that he was dead.

The husband then pointed through his window to the birds in the heavens, and said, he's just waiting for one of those bussards to get close enough. It will be dusk soon, he will then go back in the barn, the animals will come out, then it will be safe to go out again. Something to eat?


----------

